

How to tell a Real Programmer from the crowd (1995) - mkwayisi
http://wwwmayr.informatik.tu-muenchen.de/personen/erlebach/realprog/node1.html

======
MaysonL
One can tell by the fact that this asshat can't spell Professor Doktor Wirth's
first name correctly, that he is an asshat. And probably an incompetent, or at
least sloppy, programmer.

